# Worst games?



## Haru-Wolf (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm pretty curious, what games did anyone getthat looked fun but was just abysmal?

Mine: Mercenaries 2


----------



## quayza (Jan 6, 2010)

Them shitty sonic games. Cant stand em.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 6, 2010)

quayza said:


> Them shitty sonic games. Cant stand em.



Started being that way after Sonic & Knuckles.

For me, it'd have to be True Lies for Game Boy. Never got past level three, the game constantly crashed.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 6, 2010)

I can't think of many, but one that immediately comes to mind is "The Mummy Returns."


----------



## quayza (Jan 6, 2010)

I hate TMNT games. Every damn one.


----------



## Skittle (Jan 6, 2010)

What kinda shitty we talking here? Plot wise? Glitch wise? I mean...Shitty has a few definitions in games.

Most recent one: Silent Hill Shattered Memories. Ugh.


----------



## quayza (Jan 6, 2010)

skittle said:


> What kinda shitty we talking here? Plot wise? Glitch wise? I mean...Shitty has a few definitions in games.
> 
> Most recent one: Silent Hill Shattered Memories. Ugh.



Plot and gameplay.


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Jan 6, 2010)

anything for the wii


----------



## quayza (Jan 6, 2010)

bennyboy1995 said:


> anything for the wii



SSBB is ok.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 6, 2010)

Thread over.




> The box of Big Rigs states that the player may "race trucks across the country trying to deliver illegal cargo, with cops chasing [them]." GameSpot's Alex Navarro wrote that this description of the game is nothing more than "horrible, horrible lies", since there are no police in the game. Additionally he pointed out that *the computer-controlled opponent vehicles have no AI and never move from the starting position*, making even the description of the gameplay as a "race" questionable.
> 
> There are technically no obstacles for the player to negotiate in Big Rigs, as *the truck may freely be driven on and off roads without any loss of traction, up or down 90Â° slopes with no loss or gain of speed, through structures such as buildings and trees, simply falling right through bridges, and even out of the boundaries of the map into an endless grey void. When the player's vehicle is put into reverse, it can accelerate indefinitely, but the truck will halt instantly when the reverse key is released.*
> 
> ...



Watch the video if you're still not convinced.

Edit: Oh wait, you said games that looked fun.

This will never look fun. Not even after years of torture.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 6, 2010)

Halo series.
Call of Duty series.
The Spyro for the Xbox and PS2
The new Crash Bandicoot games
The Legend of Spyro game (I like the story, controls suck)
Any "Driver" series after the PSX version


----------



## quayza (Jan 6, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Thread over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Epic shit game.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh

Rape a native worman!


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Jan 6, 2010)

eh gets boring.strangly the only good games are the ones where u dont use the moshin thingy      sorry about spelling


----------



## quayza (Jan 6, 2010)

bennyboy1995 said:


> eh gets boring.strangly the only good games are the ones where u dont use the moshin thingy      sorry about spelling



What about Metroid prime 3? Thats kinda ok.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 6, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The Spyro for the Xbox and PS2



I knew I forgot something, I *KNEW* it!

"A Hero's Tail" was fine, but "Enter the Dragonfly" suck BAWS! I'm sorry, but there is no excuse for releasing a game with as much glitches as it had, rookie developer or not.


----------



## quayza (Jan 6, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I knew I forgot something, I *KNEW* it!
> 
> "A Hero's Tail" was fine, but "Enter the Dragonfly" suck BAWS! I'm sorry, but there is no excuse for releasing a game with as much glitches as it had, rookie developer or not.



Spyro is still a favorite character but why can't we get people to makes the fucking games right. 
The series is now dead along with sonic.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 6, 2010)

quayza said:


> Spyro is still a favorite character but why can't we get people to makes the fucking games right.
> The series is now dead along with sonic.



Because to emulate a developer like Insomniac is very difficult. I'd say the period between Year of the Dragon and A New Beginning was Spyro's down period.

I love the Legend series though. Not perfect, but they appeal to me greatly (maybe excepting The Eternal Night, BAD controls).

Spyro is THE video game character for. Without him, Captain Draconius Tarsai Draken wouldn't exist.


----------



## quayza (Jan 6, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Because to emulate a developer like Insomniac is very difficult. I'd say the period between Year of the Dragon and A New Beginning was Spyro's down period.
> 
> I love the Legend series though. Not perfect, but they appeal to me greatly (maybe excepting The Eternal Night, BAD controls).
> 
> Spyro is THE video game character for. Without him, Captain Draconius Tarsai Draken wouldn't exist.



Cant remember the last time i played Eternal Night other then being pissed that it took me so long to beat those damn scorpions in that ship arena.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 6, 2010)

quayza said:


> Cant remember the last time i played Eternal Night other then being pissed that it took me so long to beat those damn scorpions in that ship arena.



A friend of mine, who enjoyed A New Beginning and Dawn of the Dragon, promptly returned The Eternal Night. She could never tolerate the gameplay. That's probably why the publishers went from Krome to Etranges Libulles for the developer of the third game.


----------



## quayza (Jan 6, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> A friend of mine, who enjoyed A New Beginning and Dawn of the Dragon, promptly returned The Eternal Night. She could never tolerate the gameplay. That's probably why the publishers went from Krome to Etranges Libulles for the developer of the third game.



They need to give the games to the good companies like "Square Enix or EA" or something. So many things would be changed.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 6, 2010)

Glover was pretty bad.
Most if not all new new sonic games are crap.
FF8 and FF12
The new Spyro games are pretty craptacular.
Star Fox Assault was horrid.
Kingdom Hearts I, II, and it's DS debut.
I'll add more as they come to mind.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 6, 2010)

quayza said:


> They need to give the games to the good companies like "Square Enix or EA" or something. So many things would be changed.



I really wouldn't trust those two. Besides, I'd rather have a competent developer, and I doubt Insomniac Games will go back to the series anytime soon.


----------



## Gight (Jan 6, 2010)

Any game based off a movie.


----------



## quayza (Jan 6, 2010)

Anything involving yu-gi-oh cards. Those games suck ass.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 6, 2010)

SomethingAwful's ROM Pit has some awe-inspiringly bad ones (if you're brave enough to actually try playing them yourself, you will really gain an appreciation for just HOW bad).


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 6, 2010)

quayza said:


> Anything involving yu-gi-oh cards. Those games suck ass.



I'll admit, there was one GBA game I liked, but that "Forbidden Memories" game was piss poor, now that I think of it.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 6, 2010)

aqua man for the game cube


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 6, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Thread over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the fact that is NO cargo to transport! (seriously, where's the trailer?)



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The Spyro for the Xbox and PS2



It also came out for Gamecube, though A Hero's Tale wasn't that bad. Enter the Dragonfly, however...


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 6, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I like the fact that is NO cargo to transport! (seriously, where's the trailer?)
> 
> 
> 
> It also came out for Gamecube, though A Hero's Tale wasn't that bad. Enter the Dragonfly, however...



I didn't know they had it for GC, but then again, I never bought one.

I still think Custer's revenge for the Atari is pretty awful and down right low.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 6, 2010)

you know whats worse than bad games?... updates for good games that fuck them up like on cod4 or rsv2


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 6, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I didn't know they had it for GC, but then again, I never bought one.



You should. There are a lot of great games for it.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 6, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> You should. There are a lot of great games for it.



My friend has one nd I do enjoy some of the titles they have come out with.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jan 6, 2010)

Drek and the 99 dragons...I couldn't even watch watch 3 minutes of that crap on youtube. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3nq66sCQz0


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 6, 2010)

quayza said:


> They need to give the games to the good companies like "Square Enix or EA" or something. So many things would be changed.



Since Insomniac sold Spyro it's been passed down to shitty companies, mostly because no one wants to touch it.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 6, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> Since Insomniac sold Spyro it's been passed down to shitty companies, mostly because no one wants to touch it.



Actually, Imsomniac never owned Spyro. When the first game came out, even though it was Insomniac who created the character, Universal Interactive owned Spyro (as well as Naughty Dog's Crash Bandicoot character). With the various mergers and such, Spyro's ownership changed hands to what is now (I believe) Activision Blizzard.


----------



## Zukaro_Travon (Jan 6, 2010)

The Legend of Zelda Windwaker for GC, I hated that game once I beat it.  By far the worst game I played for DS was Lego Starwars, that game had so many gliches.  I managed to get a space ship in the bar place and had to start the entire game from the begining again, and on every level there's atleast 20 gliches.  Also just about every game based off a movie is bad.  I also didn't like Starfox Assault much, it wasn't horrible but it didn't have a good plot.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 7, 2010)

Zukaro_Travon said:


> The Legend of Zelda *Windwaker* for GC.


WHAT?


----------



## Korex (Jan 7, 2010)

Gight said:


> Any game based off a movie.



same here


----------



## Korex (Jan 7, 2010)

Worst game....

Prinny : Can i really be the hero

The jump controls and the level gets harder when how many hours are left...even though you have 1000 lives i hate to touch that game again....


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jan 7, 2010)

Bubsy 3D was one of the worst games I've ever played...it looked like it belongs on the SNES, and the main character would never shut up. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojeQ52EooKE


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 7, 2010)

The game that is my profile image!


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

The first Driver game where they tried to make it GTA.  That shit was horrible.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 7, 2010)

Gight said:


> Any game based off a movie.



GoldenEye 007?


----------



## Zukaro_Travon (Jan 7, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> WHAT?




I just didn't like The Legend of Zelda Windwaker, btw I'm not saying it's horibble, it just wasn't a game _I_ liked.  To me it was one of the worst games I've played but that's because I don't like toon Link and when you beat it the game resets and all you keep is the camera.  When I bought it I thought it was going to be something I would like, but once I beat it I didn't like it anymore.


----------



## Dass (Jan 7, 2010)

NHL 2k10 on Wii.

I swear to god the person who designed this game:
A) Was high when designing the controls
B) Has never watched a goaltender in his life
C) Is trying to infuriate me with commands not working, and
D) Made defense impossible intentionally


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 7, 2010)

Zukaro_Travon said:


> I just didn't like The Legend of Zelda Windwaker, btw I'm not saying it's horibble, it just wasn't a game _I_ liked.  To me it was one of the worst games I've played but that's because I don't like toon Link and when you beat it the game resets and all you keep is the camera.  When I bought it I thought it was going to be something I would like, but once I beat it I didn't like it anymore.



The camera isn't all you keep. You also keep all the figurines you got up to that point, and can get the rest (especially the ultra-rare Red Wizzrobe since that only appears once in the game)


----------



## Haru-Wolf (Jan 7, 2010)

I just remembered some FPS that was pretty horrible:

Rogue Warrior (It's just language and dull action )
Gods and Generals (The NPCs are laughable)


----------



## Liam (Jan 7, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I didn't know they had it for GC, but then again, I never bought one.
> 
> I still think Custer's revenge for the Atari is pretty awful and down right low.


I don't think it counts if you didn't play it.

Those handheld LCD games sucked.
Do I win?


----------



## Lobar (Jan 7, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Kingdom Hearts I, II, and it's DS debut.



Abso-fuckin-lutely.

Cool concept, shitty execution, endless button mashing and scavenger hunts galore.

edit: What really pisses me off about KH is that it wouldn't have taken a whole lot of effort to make the gameplay decent.  Adding some monster variety and either making combat turn-based or ripping off LoZ:OoT's combat controls and adding at least Secret of Mana levels of control over your NPCs would have fixed the combat aspect of it.  And as for mini-games, shit, the entire game is based off of fucking movies, just rip off some of the action sequences and throw them in.  Anything but finding all the random shit from the movie in each corner of the level over and over again. D:


----------



## BloodYoshi (Jan 7, 2010)

Zukaro_Travon said:


> I just didn't like The Legend of Zelda Windwaker, btw I'm not saying it's horibble, it just wasn't a game _I_ liked.  To me it was one of the worst games I've played but that's because I don't like toon Link and when you beat it the game resets and all you keep is the camera.  When I bought it I thought it was going to be something I would like, but once I beat it I didn't like it anymore.



riveting


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 7, 2010)

I remember accidentally recieving a copy of Bayou Billy for the NES, when I was trying to rent the much superior Blaster Master.
That sucked balls.

Also, Kingdom Hearts was getting so much praise from the media and people who were playing it. Thankfully, when I bought it, it was old, so I only spent like $12 or something.
Hated it. The only redeeming quality was a few of the BGMs.
Played it all the way through, thinking "Well, maybe I haven't found it's saving grace, yet." 
Nope. Still more shit. I didn't even bother with the sequels.

Also tried Sonic Heroes, because while the earlier 3-D games (Adventure 1 / 2) weren't nearly on par with Sonic 3 or Sonic and Knuckles, they weren't godawful.
That one was.


----------



## Nestama (Jan 7, 2010)

Disney movies made into games.
Most TV series made into games.

That is all.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 7, 2010)

When I played through KH 1 and 2, I was thinking what disney villains are left in case of a sequel? I thought Ratigan would be badass in a victorian-style robot heartless. Call him "rat" through reaction command and he instantly limit breaks on Sora's ass! *sigh* If only Vincent Price was still alive.


Anyway, my pick for a worst game is South Park for N64. Retarded fucking FPS.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 7, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Anyway, my pick for a worst game is South Park for N64. Retarded fucking FPS.



It wasn't that bad except for the ultra-cheap end boss. I hated trying to shoot that damn plunger to stop him from re-energizing himself. (Even when using the God-mode cheat)


----------



## Runefox (Jan 7, 2010)

Action 52 (for the NES; Genesis was _tolerably bad_.

Thread over.

I was a freaking KID. 52 games in one?! Holy crap, thanks, mom! ... ...

...
...

The game gave me night mares. Holy crap. Thanks, mom.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 7, 2010)

Speaking of NES games, I'm usually tolerant of less than stellar games, but one game in particular, some sort of Uncle Fester game, was just...BAD.

It;s...SO bad.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 7, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Speaking of NES games, I'm usually tolerant of less than stellar games, but one game in particular, some sort of Uncle Fester game, was just...BAD.
> 
> It;s...SO bad.



NES:

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (first one, not the later ones)
Uncle Fester
Ghostbusters
Friday the 13th (though I liked it...)
Nightmare on Elm Street
Deadly Towers


SNES:

Captain Novolin (Don't even need to add any more here, Novolin was that bad...)

N64: 

Big Rigs
Superman 64
Castlevania 64
South Park


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 7, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Action 52 (for the NES; Genesis was _tolerably bad_.
> 
> Thread over.
> 
> ...


I remember trying out one of those "plug and play" things at the mall, that reminds me a lot of that thing.
"100 games in one controller."
I think only like 20 actually worked. But they had a pretty sweet port of the original Gradius in it.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 7, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> NES:
> 
> Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (first one, not the later ones)
> Uncle Fester
> ...



You forgot every other game AVGN reviewed. But it is forgiven since he makes good points.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 7, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> You forgot every other game AVGN reviewed. But it is forgiven since he makes good points.



Fuck AVGN. He's extremely annoying. And quite a few games he's "reviewed" really weren't that bad *cough*TopGun*cough*.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 7, 2010)

most games are fun but then you start to notice the glitches and total bull shit


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 7, 2010)

Ecco the Dolphin.
America's Army.
But I used to play Delta Force: Blackhawk down forever. That was when I began griefing for the first time. As a wee twelve year old.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 7, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Speaking of NES games, I'm usually tolerant of less than stellar games, but one game in particular, some sort of Uncle Fester game, was just...BAD.
> 
> It;s...SO bad.



Hey fuck you I loved Fester's Quest

In fact I should go play it again now that I can emulate it and has save states and stuff


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 8, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Fuck AVGN. He's extremely annoying. And quite a few games he's "reviewed" really weren't that bad *cough*TopGun*cough*.



You forget the guy used to play that back in the 80's and felt extremely frustrated. PLUS you do understand the majority of the show is scripted and purely for showmanship. He says that CastleVania 2 is a favorite of his, he just overplayed the bad parts to it. You can notice that through the recent Castlevania reviews he did.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 8, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> I remember trying out one of those "plug and play" things at the mall, that reminds me a lot of that thing.
> "100 games in one controller."
> I think only like 20 actually worked. But they had a pretty sweet port of the original Gradius in it.



Well, that's different - Those are, presumably, mostly actual games. Action 52's games were all "original". It's arguable as to whether or not the games were actually made by more than one person.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 8, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Ecco the Dolphin.



The heck? Why are yah hating on my fav dolphin?



Lobar said:


> Hey fuck you I loved Fester's Quest
> 
> In fact I should go play it again now that I can emulate it and has save states and stuff



To each their own. Good luck.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 8, 2010)

Zukaro_Travon said:


> *I don't like toon Link *



That's what a lot of people said about windwaker was the "Toony" graphics and Toon link.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 8, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> You forget the guy used to play that back in the 80's and felt extremely frustrated. PLUS you do understand the majority of the show is scripted and purely for showmanship.



Still doesn't excuse the fact that he's as aggravating as Carrot Top.


----------



## Bobmuffins (Jan 8, 2010)

Even though Big Rigs was posted on the first page...

I've got something worse.

Crazybus.bin.

Seriously. 
Oh, and here's it's sound track if for some reason you wanted that-
Why do you want this?

The moment you can explain to me how to play this... I don't know. You win... something.


----------



## REDnico (Jan 8, 2010)

Bobmuffins said:


> Even though Big Rigs was posted on the first page...
> 
> I've got something worse.
> 
> ...



want.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 8, 2010)

Zukaro_Travon said:


> The Legend of Zelda Windwaker for GC, I hated that game once I beat it.  By far the worst game I played for DS was Lego Starwars, that game had so many gliches.  I managed to get a space ship in the bar place and had to start the entire game from the begining again, and on every level there's atleast 20 gliches.  Also just about every game based off a movie is bad.  I also didn't like Starfox Assault much, it wasn't horrible but it didn't have a good plot.



So is there a reason you hated it other than "I DON'T LIKE THE CARTOON GRAPHICS"....because while that's personal preference it doesn't make the game bad just because you don't like the style they went with.

That's like calling a car bad just because you don't like the color.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 8, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Abso-fuckin-lutely.
> 
> Cool concept, shitty execution, endless button mashing and scavenger hunts galore.
> 
> edit: What really pisses me off about KH is that it wouldn't have taken a whole lot of effort to make the gameplay decent.  Adding some monster variety and either making combat turn-based or ripping off LoZ:OoT's combat controls and adding at least Secret of Mana levels of control over your NPCs would have fixed the combat aspect of it.  And as for mini-games, shit, the entire game is based off of fucking movies, just rip off some of the action sequences and throw them in.  Anything but finding all the random shit from the movie in each corner of the level over and over again. D:



I just found it entirely unoriginal and lazy. What a wonderfully uncreative idea. Lets take all the Disney Movies or many of them, use them as levels, and kick out the hero status of the hero's and insert some generic male character and give him the worst back up. Great job and I thought only furries could rape my child-hood this badly. I will say though they did a good job on the matching up voices and the animation was nice.  But...it's not bad enough that they rape Disney movies. They had to go and appeal to the animu crowd by raping the FF franchise....showing just how badly they failed at any form of real originality.

One of the things that bugged me playing through the game is that you were trying to find Kairi right? Riku was trying to restore her stolen heart, and well Sora was off swimming through one huge acid trip with Goofy and Donald trailing along. But Kairi as a character was a mary sue with absolutely no redeeming features to get you to understand why the boys had a rivalry. She was an important character but it was never established why other than she's the girl both guys want which was hinted at in the beginning.

You get past that and yeah, the enemy bestiary was rather lacking. But seriously? Aries died in FF7, she has no business being an actual character in the game. Then again alternate reality fanfiction-esque story lines never amused me because they tend to take everything that makes characters what they are and throw them out the window. And that's all the first one is, is utter rape of everything you ever knew about many things.

The camera was frustrating. It reminded me of playing some of the early PS or N64 games with how buggy it was. The main characters were so shallow. But...yeah. I hate KH and it gets no better with the second one.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 8, 2010)

I love Mercs 2. Yeah it's flawed, but I get to blow up oil rigs.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 8, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I love Mercs 2. Yeah it's flawed, but I get to blow up oil rigs.



I have to give Mercenaries 2 some love as well. Not perfect by any stretch of the imagination, but by god it's fun.


----------



## REDnico (Jan 8, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I have to give Mercenaries 2 some love as well. Not perfect by any stretch of the imagination, but by god it's fun.



Mercenaries 1 was the best game for the xbox aside from halo 1 and 2.


----------



## Cheezy WEAPON (Jan 9, 2010)

Shin Megami Tenshi: Nocturne.

I'm sure you folks probably beat this to death, but I found this game painfully bland, annoying (good god the dungeons) and unfairly hard. This was before I understood what "Oldschool JRPG" meant. Fuck that. Hidden traps, rooms that all look alike, constant buffs and debuffs just to get a normal attack into a boss.. Those are not fun. That is anti-fun. Games giving you the middle finger from start to finish is anti-fun.

But hey, the monsters were awesome. ... when I can see them through the pitch black darkness.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 9, 2010)

Ratchet and Clank Future: Tools of Destruction. What the fuck, Insomniac. What the fuck.

Silent Hill 4. Just...ugggggggh. That series died as soon as you killed the last boss in 3.

Team Fortress 2, now that everybody's good at it again. Fuck you.

Devil May Cry 4 was entertaining, but way too bipolar. It would've been really nice if Nero could've decided whether he wanted to be an emo kid or a Dante clone instead of wavering back and forth between the two. Or even if he'd just been an emo kid all along, since you play as Dante for half the game anyway...

Neo Steam needs to be kicked in the balls until its head explodes. Leave it to the Asians to make a self-proclaimed "steampunk" game utter and irredeemable shit. Then again, except for Suda51, they really don't seem to do so well with styles outside of animu. How shocking.

What else, what else...Blood Omen 2 would be kind of fun if combat weren't so god-awful, if you couldn't be hurt by melee attacks while in mist form (seriously, wtf), and if Umah ever shut the fuck up.

Sins of a Solar Empire, of course, since I complain about that one in pretty much every thread like this.

And, in retrospect, the Castlevania games on the N64. I feel kind of bad for listing them now, since they were the first ones I played, but...yeah, I'd hate them now.



skittle said:


> What kinda shitty we talking here? Plot wise? Glitch wise? I mean...Shitty has a few definitions in games.
> 
> Most recent one: Silent Hill Shattered Memories. Ugh.


I laugh at you for thinking it could be anything but shitty to begin with.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 9, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> And, in retrospect, the Castlevania games on the N64. I feel kind of bad for listing them now, since they were the first ones I played, but...yeah, I'd hate them now.



I thought there was only 1 Castlevania game on the N64?

Edit: Apparently 2 were. Castlevania 64 and Legacy of Darkness.


----------



## Zukaro_Travon (Jan 9, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> So is there a reason you hated it other than "I DON'T LIKE THE CARTOON GRAPHICS"....because while that's personal preference it doesn't make the game bad just because you don't like the style they went with.
> 
> That's like calling a car bad just because you don't like the color.



Yes, the other reason I didn't like Windwaker was the story to it.  I didn't like how Hyrule was flooded and that Link's sister was kidnapped by a giant bird.  I also didn't like how the master sword lost it's power.  At the end the king of Hyrule floods whats left of his kingdom using the Triforce, I thought that part was pointless since Link killed gannon and since the Triforce grants people a wish the king could have just wished for gannon to be banished to another realm or something like that.  The gameplay itself wasn't bad, although I hated the Triforce hunt (when you go looking all over the place for the Triforce shards). The story wasn't bad, I just didn't like it.  I liked some stuff in Windwaker but by the end of the game I didn't like it anymore.  I think one of the main reasons I stopped playing was because I had to redo a lot of things I had already done, an example: I completely finished the sea chart (I went to every fish in the game and it took forever). I think I should try playing again though because looking back on what the gameplay was like I remember it being good. -.-


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 10, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I thought there was only 1 Castlevania game on the N64?
> 
> Edit: Apparently 2 were. Castlevania 64 and Legacy of Darkness.


Next time, you should try thinking _before_ you post.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 10, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Next time, you should try thinking _before_ you post.



Next time, you should _think_ before you bash someone for an honest mistake. I was aware of CV64, but forgot about LoD.


----------



## Zydala (Jan 10, 2010)

No one ever agrees with me but Tales of the Abyss annoyed me to noooo ennnd! The characters were really flat and while the story and idea were pretty decent, the execution wasn't really that great. Dialogue was really bad. The gameplay was okay, but I didn't like the 'smashing buttons forever' thing I was doing. It just wasn't my thing!

I can't really think of a 'bad' game otherwise that I've played recently. I usually have nice things to say about most of the games I play.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 10, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Next time, you should _think_ before you bash someone for an honest mistake.


I actually put a considerable amount of thought into every snipe, snark, zing, burn, flame, and insult I post. Evidently, I just think much faster than you.



> I was aware of CV64, but forgot about LoD.


Sounds like a personal problem to me.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 10, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I just found it entirely unoriginal and lazy. What a wonderfully uncreative idea. Lets take all the Disney Movies or many of them, use them as levels, and kick out the hero status of the hero's and insert some generic male character and give him the worst back up. Great job and I thought only furries could rape my child-hood this badly. I will say though they did a good job on the matching up voices and the animation was nice.  But...it's not bad enough that they rape Disney movies. They had to go and appeal to the animu crowd by raping the FF franchise....showing just how badly they failed at any form of real originality.
> 
> One of the things that bugged me playing through the game is that you were trying to find Kairi right? Riku was trying to restore her stolen heart, and well Sora was off swimming through one huge acid trip with Goofy and Donald trailing along. But Kairi as a character was a mary sue with absolutely no redeeming features to get you to understand why the boys had a rivalry. She was an important character but it was never established why other than she's the girl both guys want which was hinted at in the beginning.
> 
> ...



I didn't think that borrowing as heavily as they did from Disney and FF was a bad idea or unoriginal in and of itself, but you're right in that they really should have put more effort into preserving the characters (and developing the new ones) and into the storyline that ties them all together.  But my gripes mainly have to do with the gameplay aspect; I could have gotten past the storyline issues if the game had simply been fun to play.  It wasn't.


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 10, 2010)

ANY GAME THAT FOLLOWS A MOVIE


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 10, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I just found it entirely unoriginal and lazy. What a wonderfully uncreative idea. Lets take all the Disney Movies or many of them, use them as levels, and kick out the hero status of the hero's and insert some generic male character and give him the worst back up. Great job and I thought only furries could rape my child-hood this badly. I will say though they did a good job on the matching up voices and the animation was nice.  But...it's not bad enough that they rape Disney movies. They had to go and appeal to the animu crowd by raping the FF franchise....showing just how badly they failed at any form of real originality.
> 
> One of the things that bugged me playing through the game is that you were trying to find Kairi right? Riku was trying to restore her stolen heart, and well Sora was off swimming through one huge acid trip with Goofy and Donald trailing along. But Kairi as a character was a mary sue with absolutely no redeeming features to get you to understand why the boys had a rivalry. She was an important character but it was never established why other than she's the girl both guys want which was hinted at in the beginning.
> 
> ...



I bought KH1 sometime back for a cheap price at K-Mart. I played it once immediately after getting home. I made it to the Wonderland world and...haven't played it since.

Honestly, while it is a good concept in my eyes, there are just some things that bug me, specifically the main human characters. Those three (Sora, Rikku, and Kairi) happen to be the most annoying characters in the game. It's like they're friggin cut-out copies of...stereotypes, I guess you could say.

I didn't mind the level design, but the endless hordes of Heartless gave me headaches. Really, endless hordes of enemies annoy me in any game, including the Uncharted games. I don't mind button-mashing, but...sometimes, it gets old quick.

Gotta say though...Maleficent was BAD-ASS. Too bad she wasn't actually the main antagonist (though she made a bad-ass comeback in KH2).

Never bought KH2, but I did see some of it when a roommate got it. Honestly...aside from Maleficent and Yen-Sid, didn't care for it.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 10, 2010)

Battle toads.


----------



## Zydala (Jan 10, 2010)

Aww I liked the Kingdom Hearts games. ...That being said, I'm sort of easily enchanted with Disney things in general so that's probably why! :<

The things that people have pointed out about them are pretty much true, though, I'm not gonna lie. The story can be sort of bland in ways and the characters aren't always really developed to their full extent. I liked the different takes on some of the FF characters, but it begs the question as to why they were added if they didn't actually play who they were, you know?

Still, a lot of the themes and actions of the characters really struck me and spoke to me. But it's not too hard to get me emotionally, haha.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 10, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Battle toads.



Huh?  Battletoads was awesome!

Guys, games are not bad just because they are hard.  Battletoads was one of the finest games of the 8-bit generation, and Fester's Quest was at least solid and had competent gameplay.  Quit calling games bad just because you never beat them. :c


----------



## Tycho (Jan 10, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Huh?  Battletoads was awesome!
> 
> Guys, games are not bad just because they are hard.  Battletoads was one of the finest games of the 8-bit generation, and Fester's Quest was at least solid and had competent gameplay.  Quit calling games bad just because you never beat them. :c



Fucking.

Insane.

Difficulty.

Battletoads was hella fun though.  I think the farthest I ever got was to the zone where you had to fly little get things through a place reminiscent of the fiery bowels of Hell.

I hated segments like that.  The turbo-bikes, the surfboards... fucking insane.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 10, 2010)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Sounds like a personal problem to me.



So I have trouble remembering shit, so sue me! Get off your high horse, will ya?


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 10, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> So I have trouble remembering shit, so sue me!



Ok. I'm suing you for emotional damages for not remembering Legacy of Darkness. \ :V /


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 10, 2010)

FF7


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 10, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Ok. I'm suing you for emotional damages for not remembering Legacy of Darkness. \ :V /



Well, it must not have been a good game if people don't remember it....


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 10, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Well, it must not have been a good game if people don't remember it....


 
Flawless logic there.


----------



## Zydala (Jan 10, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Well, it must not have been a good game if people don't remember it....



...b-but then... Psychonauts...? ;_;


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 10, 2010)

Ghostbusters for NES.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jan 10, 2010)

There was a game I played for five minutes and hated so much I uninstalled it immediately afterwards, but I can't remember the name.

There's also a flash game with a similar problem, but it's the one where you have to blow up ships and collect the wreckage. I forget the name there too.


----------



## Neon_Infection (Jan 10, 2010)

Superman 64, if you can even call it a game.


----------



## wulfe_luer (Jan 11, 2010)

Hmmm. E.T. comes readily to mind.  The Tick, pretty much anything with the word Batman in it before 2007 or so, FF Mystic Quest.  I tried Mario is Missing once when I was 12, *barf*.  There was a Pac-man adventure game for Genesis I couldn't stand, and there's always Legend of Legaia for ps1.

Finally there was Threads of...something, a ps1 Square adventure that just plain failed.

Of course, I seem to be the only guy in town that likes Legend of Mana.


----------

